# Rescue kitten sucks



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw I had a kitten who would suckle on my earlobes every night as he fell asleep.. I thought it was adorable and never thought to try to make him stop.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have an old cat inherited from my mother that does that on my neck. I don't have it in me to try to make the cat stop since the cat didn't even like me when my mother was living. The cat also hates dogs so spends lots of time in hiding.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Our other rescue cat outgrew it but this one is still going strong. I think it's cute but she makes everything wet & stinky


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is get him a blankie or a few of them and only allow him to suck on those. Really pay attention to him with it if that's what he's into. Then when you know he'll use his blankies, spray down the other favorites with a bitter apple spray, wrap in tin foil or otherwise make them less attractive (do not wrap the dog in tin foil!). 

You can also get nail biting stuff that's nasty and easier to put on smaller spots too.

When you see him sucking on the wrong thing, go pick him up and give him his blankie in a specific spot (maybe pin it to the scratching post so he knows where it is at all times). Then go to that spot right away and spray or treat it so if he goes back, he'll get reminded it's not so good. You'd have to do this a lot but eventually he'll figure it out.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

i adopted a kitten last year ..and he did it too..
hed lay in my arms and kneed my hand../suck on it. it drove me CRAZY as hes got a cold nose ..and well kneeding is never a plesent feeling.

hes grown outa most of it..although still from time to time...

i heard it was due to takeing away from mom too early. which makes me a little sad.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a cat that I bottle raised who does it Cedes, she is almost 2 years old, she actually drools when she does it, had a 14 year old cat who did it her entire life (she was also bottle raised).


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> The only thing I can think of is get him a blankie or a few of them and only allow him to suck on those. Really pay attention to him with it if that's what he's into. Then when you know he'll use his blankies, spray down the other favorites with a bitter apple spray, wrap in tin foil or otherwise make them less attractive (do not wrap the dog in tin foil!).
> 
> You can also get nail biting stuff that's nasty and easier to put on smaller spots too.
> 
> When you see him sucking on the wrong thing, go pick him up and give him his blankie in a specific spot (maybe pin it to the scratching post so he knows where it is at all times). Then go to that spot right away and spray or treat it so if he goes back, he'll get reminded it's not so good. You'd have to do this a lot but eventually he'll figure it out.


Thanks Bender, I will try that. Except putting foil on Cody naturally 

She's got a blanket so I will just train her to stick to it. She's very cute but she's making a spitty mess everywhere & when she gets on my dressing gown those nails are very sharp!


----------

